# "A Nation of Cowards"



## KenpoTex (Mar 8, 2005)

This is an excellent essay  written by Jeffrey Snyder regarding self-defense and gun-control.  I was going to post it in the "armed society" thread but I think it deserves it's own discussion since it covers several different topics.  
I'm sure some of you have read it due to the fact that it's been around for about 12 years but for those that haven't or those (like me) who have and want to re-read it, Enjoy.


----------



## 47MartialMan (Mar 8, 2005)

Being a firearm advocate ("gun nut"), and NRA member (in denial a lot), this is nothing "new" to me.


It is nice to see it again, however there are flaws in it.


----------



## 47MartialMan (Mar 8, 2005)

Btw- I do like to see locations named "Springfield"


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 9, 2005)

47MartialMan said:
			
		

> It is nice to see it again, however there are flaws in it.


Yeah, I don't agree with everything he says (I don't know of anyone I agree with 100%) but he does make some good points.


----------



## 47MartialMan (Mar 10, 2005)

Yes, interesting still to this day


----------

